# 570 Megapixel Camera to Capture Dark Energy



## topgear (Jan 18, 2010)

*A 570 megapixel camera will launch next year to prove the existence of Dark Energy.*


*media.bestofmicro.com/,9-5-236201-3.jpg

Here's a small disclaimer: the 570 megapixel camera currently under construction isn't exactly small, and it won't end up on Walmart shelves anytime soon. Rather than replace the aging Hubble telescope due to hit retirement in 2014 (the James Webb Space Telescope will actually have seat), this $35 million dollar camera will focus its 74 CCD sensors on dark energy.

Called the Dark Energy Camera, this rig isn't looking for the existence of the dark side of the Force, but rather the invisible substance that supposedly makes up 70-percent of the universe. The camera is currently under construction at Fermilab in Batavia, Illinois under the supervision of Brenna Flaughter. 

The idea of this camera is to peer back into time when the universe was only a few billion years old by pointing its mammoth lenses up into the Southern Hemisphere. Flaughter and her team of scientists want to understand how the dark energy diminished the influence gravity had over galaxies, thus allowing the expansion of the universe to accelerate.

The scientists are betting that the 570 megapixel monster will help solve the riddle by mapping the light from over 300 million galaxies and supernovas. The Dark Energy Survey and the digital camera is expected to go live in 2011, and could even challenge Einstein's general theory of relativity. "It’s throwing the tools of the digital age onto the old question of where we are," said Craig Hogan, the director of the Center for Particle Astrophysics at Fermilab.

The images produced by the Dark Energy Camera should make one heck of a desktop wallpaper.

*www.tomsguide.com/us/Digital-Camera-Dark-Energy-Megapixel,news-5568.html


----------



## azzu (Jan 18, 2010)

thx for the valuable info "topgear"
570 MP ? ill live with even 57 MP


----------



## Anorion (Jan 18, 2010)

can't wait for the images. good one.


----------



## vickyadvani (Jan 19, 2010)

570MP??? wht am i doing wid a 10mp camera


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2010)

It will be huge!


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2010)

@ azzu - thanks buddy 

BTW, just imagine how much will be the file size of a captured image by this camera


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jan 30, 2010)

awesome info guys think abt the quality of image  and its size ....may be 200-250m.b per image


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2010)

One Image shot by this camera will have around 568912896 Pixels and the image size will be around 855MB 

The calculation is based on assuming this : 

10 megapixels = 9980928 pixels and a typical RAW 12 standard image has file size of 15 ( when shot by a 10MP camera )


----------



## yashvisent (Feb 1, 2010)

waste of resources, time and money


----------



## azzu (Feb 1, 2010)

^ and y is that ?


----------



## DigitalDude (Feb 1, 2010)

yashvisent said:


> waste of resources, time and money



you ? 


_


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2010)

@ yashvisent - does not posting on forums is waste of time and money to you ?

Be optimistic and Rest in peace


----------



## Stuge (Feb 2, 2010)

yashvisent said:


> waste of resources, time and money


it is  for to get more pictures of the universe


----------



## roshansethia (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the news


----------



## rahul941400 (Feb 3, 2010)

rofl 570 MP? cool... and it isnt a waste of time & money... its utilizing it... anyway..its kinda better to waste your type and money over such a technology.. then to type such a comment...


----------



## bishwash (Feb 25, 2010)

ooo dham 570mp it will be huge .
i will be waiting for..


----------



## colocated (Feb 27, 2010)

570 mega pixel is simply awesome i haven't seen anything above 14 megapixel


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2010)

I thought 570mp was pretty average by nasa standards ? its "just" the power of 57 normal 10mp cameras while nasa typically has a few hundred times normal performance when it comes to devices


----------



## nashpd (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder what the composite/mosaic of images from this camera will generate


----------



## mkgupta64 (Apr 21, 2010)

@ MetalheadGautham  

I guess, a single 570 MP camera has more power than 57 X 10 MP cameras
click a pic using "N" no. of 10 MP cameras, n the final image will still be a 10MP camera image. You are actually not doing any detailing in image by increasing the number of devices, u r only increasing the image size. In 570MP camera, u r detailing 57 times than that of 10MP camera.

So, i suppose, 570MP is still a big thing by NASA standards. 

Manish


----------

